

Are you paying too much for drinks? Please review my app. - noelchurchill

Hi HN<p>The Happy Hour Finder is my iPhone app.  http://thehappyhourfinder.com/<p>I've gathered thousands of drink specials from around the net to build a happy hour database.  The app connect via custom API to display drink specials near the users lat/long.  If a user suggests a new happy hour or marks an existing happy hour as outdated then that request is sent to a call center to call the business and directly gather the correct data.<p>HN is a great community and I highly respect the opinions of the people on here.  I'd love to get your feedback.  A download and a good written app review would be nice too :)
======
tgrass
Minor note: change the name of the YouTube video so it is descriptive. "HHF
Demo Video v2" is distracting and the space could be better used to sell your
app.

~~~
noelchurchill
Good point! I forgot to do that..

~~~
tgrass
looks great otherwise. I'm an android user (and past my happy hour days).
Would have used it a few years back.

------
lotusleaf1987
You already submitted this 2 hours ago...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1835073>

~~~
noelchurchill
I wanted to test a different title and I'm hoping to not get lost in the
stream of new submissions. I'm proud of the app and I'd like to show it off to
HN.

